# Where to Buy Sand Bags



## bishopthomas (Jan 23, 2011)

Who has the best pricing on sand bags?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't speak for pricing, but
Sand Bags & Shot Bags by Lindcraft & Matthews
Barbizon Lighting Company 29952E - SANDBAG 25 LB EMPTY
Saddle Style Sandbag, Cordura, Empty, 25#, Black, Matthews


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the links, Derek. I found an eBay source that seems to have the best pricing including shipping. For others in need of sandbags: 

Filled Heavy Duty Cordura Saddle Sandbag 25lb Black - eBay (item 300498084475 end time Jan-26-11 18:40:05 PST)


----------



## kicknargel (Jan 23, 2011)

I buy $10 gym bags, online or at a big box. I then wrap a bag of playsand in a heavy-duty garbage bag, put it in the gym bag, and viola. . .


----------



## bishopthomas (Jan 23, 2011)

I did something similar in a pinch a while ago. I put a 50 lb bag of sand in a black pillowcase. It did the job, but it's time to get "real" sand bags. As much as it pains me to pay $30+ for sand it's a necessary evil.


----------



## NickVon (Jan 23, 2011)

in addition 4wall (and through them, (usedlighting.com) you cal also get such things.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Jan 23, 2011)

Putting shot in the bags (if you can afford it) is a lot less messy in the long run - sand will eventually grind itself to dust that will escape from the bag, plus the dust already present when you load it.

Metal things like nuts, short bolts, out-of-round ball bearings, etc. can also be considered for ballast in the bag.


----------



## TheatrePros (Feb 1, 2011)

I go with old faithful. RoseBrand.com: Theatrical fabrics, stage curtains, backdrops, hardware and accessories


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 2, 2011)

I love my Seal Line Baja Bag Dry bags. If they can keep water out of your gear while rafting they can keep sand inside. They are awesome as a boom base weight because you can snap them right around the boom to keep them in place.


----------

